# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  سؤال عاجل جداً جداً ؟

## مريخي صعب

*هل حقاً هبط نادي المريخ العظيم للدرجة الثانية من قبل ؟
والله في واحد هلفوطي اكبر من ابوي بيحلف بالكلام دا ....
ارجو الاجابة الوافية حول هذا السؤال ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*اعتقد هذا الحديث عار من الصحة لايمكن لمن ولد كبيراً ان يرضي ان يكون في مكان آخر الا في موقعه الطبيعي
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*الحبيب الصفوة ابو شهد ...... شكراً للمرور .... وامسك اصل الموضوع بمنتدي دنقلا / القسم الرياضي ..... وصاحب الرد هو مشرف الرياضه هناك ....   






			
				لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد الشوق  
نعم ((((((اول اول اول اول اول لانو (((((لم يكن موجود ولا ذكر لة 

ولا ادري بأي معايير يصفوا هذا النادي (((( بالزعيم وكيف يوصف نادي هبط الي الدرجه الثانيه من قبل بالزعيم


وهنا في الأسفل ردي للهلفوط بإسم خالد سمله ... ( حتي اللحظة لم يأتي للرد ) ...
هبط للدرجة الثانية !! ؟؟؟ 
دي من بنات افكارك دي ... 
والا خيالك الخصب الوسيع ....
والكلام دا كان سنة كم يااااااااا




بلغت بهم السفالة والندالة تزوير وتزييف التاريخ ولكنا لهم بالمرصاد في كل مكان ..
*

----------


## shdaad

*أسال الاستاذ/عبده قابل بعدين اولاد النهار دا
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*لا اعتقد ذلك والحديث للاستهلاك فقط
*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*ديل بقولو اي شي
                        	*

----------


## Ahmed Tyfor

*هذا لم يحدث حتى فى حلم أكثر هلالابى يكره الزعيم .
أدنى مرتبة للمريخ كان الثالث .
قال هبط قال .
دا ولا فى الأحلام
*

----------


## حاج حمد

*يعنى لو  هبط الزعيم تانى البكون فوق منو بالعقل كدا
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*يطرشنا ما سمعنا كلام زي دا
*

----------


## acba77

*للذي يشكك في قدرة الزعيم فيعلم انه صاحب الكؤوس المحموله جوا في السودان
                        	*

----------

